# What do you guys think of this setup?



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2015)

So Tommorow I will be buying my stuff to exspand my Bloom room. 
I have 2 of these ballast?View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430160790.421832.jpg
.

I was thinking of buying DE fixtures after hearing NCH rave about em so I found these that are made by same company as my ballast and comes with a bulb View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430160859.182764.jpg
. Do you think these are better then running say a XXL magnum hood? 
Lastly I found this tent View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430160913.561075.jpg
 Free shipping. Do my Canadian MP growers know of a better and cheaper tent? 
Lastly I'm gonna order this 8" Fan and run of my speed controller View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430160981.499759.jpg


So Tommorow I will be taking the plunge and buying 2 hoods,Tent,fan I already have the ballast payed $300 out the door 5 year warranty. So this company has a good warranty with the ballast I'm thinking the hoods would be the same. They also have a dual arc bulb for $75 . The DE bulbs are $75 to replace but the hoods come with your first bulb. 

So MP do you know of any other place I can save money? Do you think this will be a good setup? 
Thanks stank


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2015)

Stank, I have no idea where to get it cheaper, but just wanted to say you can trust NCH opinion.. Good luck and sounds like you're going to be killing it.


----------



## zem (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah sure this sounds like a neat setup. i would not buy the tent, because i save loads buy building a simple box, but that's just what works for me, as i am rather handy, building a growbox is something that i do on a free afternoon, i spend my cash on the setups


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 28, 2015)

I pulled the trigger and placed the order. Let's see how long it takes to get to me. It's hour and half away I got free shipping so not wasting gas to go get it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow I called Tuesday morning and my gear was at my door step by 1 PM next day. If you are looking for fast shipping and good prices in Ontario check out www.growlights.ca


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome my brand new ballast won't turn on not 120V not 220 V. This is pissing me off big time.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just to add fuel to the fire the tent has small bars and is a 5x9 way to big.  So Stank can't win


----------



## zem (Apr 30, 2015)

oh man this sucks! i can feel it! i hope they sort it out as fast as they ship.. jeez


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 1, 2015)

Man the weed gods don't want me to grow I go to exchange ballast they have no more in stock. I get a good deal on a nextgen ballast get home and I need a $20 adapter to make it work  .

So Tommorow I hope to exchange tent and get adapter and have my bloom room going.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 1, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430502155.656141.jpg

Does anyone use these? Are they good?
Regular $225 got it for $170


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 5, 2015)

So I got my 8X4X7 All set up and Running with 2000watts on 220V and an 8" Fan. I am still working the kinks out but it's going well so far.


----------



## zem (May 5, 2015)

thats great Stank. good things come for the ones who wait


----------



## budz4me (May 6, 2015)

zem said:


> thats great Stank. good things come for the ones who wait



Especially ones who are forced to wait.  :headbang2:


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

I'd bin the air cooled lights as i had some sunlight systems 6" max whatevers and tbh they were no cooler than me running 2 x 1m parabolics and with the added hassle of setting up another fan absolute shite shades imeho especially as they are like $250 each and 1m parabolics are like $50 or less apiece and have a much better light spread.
peter


----------



## yooper420 (May 10, 2015)

Stank,
Sounds like you got a good ol` clusterfxxx there. Good vibes for getting it sorted out tomorrow. Hang in there bro.:joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2015)

Stank, going great!

I knew a guy that had parabolics and he fought continually to keep his space cool.  We had great ventilation run and it was in a basement, but it seemed we were continually fighting heat--I never do.  And my air cooled hoods are not nearly $250--I can get an entire digi setup for about that with an air coolable hood, ballast, bulbs, hangers, and a cheap timer.

,


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Stank, going great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You live in the USA. Cheap Digi $180 CDN , cheap hood $120 , hangers $10 timer $15 then add 13% sales tax and that's Canada pricing oh and all the gear will be china gear. Wish it was cheap like USA


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

Yesterday  was the hottest day this year my 8x4 with a bat wing and 2000watts was cooler then tangie Stanks 4x4 with air cooled 4x4tent


----------



## peterevans (May 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Stank, going great!
> 
> I knew a guy that had parabolics and he fought continually to keep his space cool.  We had great ventilation run and it was in a basement, but it seemed we were continually fighting heat--I never do.  And my air cooled hoods are not nearly $250--I can get an entire digi setup for about that with an air coolable hood, ballast, bulbs, hangers, and a cheap timer.
> 
> ,



I'm sorry but i find that hard to believe how could he have good ventilation if he fought to keep temps down with parabolics as they don't give off excessive heat.
I've used them for the past 7+ years or so and never had better shades even after trying original cooltubes and sunlight systems regarded as the best air cooled shades but still crap imho.
Peter


----------



## zem (May 10, 2015)

i find myself fighting heat 2 months a year with or without cooltubes. i guess it all depends where you live but i settled on growing in closed fixtures i heard hps run brighter when hot and the air would cause dust on them and it takes a lot of room and complication and i am sure that i still will be fighting heat and will need an ac in july august periods. also cooltubes diminish fan efficiency with a more powerful exhaust i am sucking the heat out fast enough.


----------

